# Child Support Question



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm actually asking for a friend. Here is the situation; She was married to an American and had 2 children. They were married here in Mexico so she is not an American citizen. When they divorced she stayed here in MX with their 2 children and he went back to the U. She just told me he pays her 700 pesos A WEEK for 2 kids!!! I told her that was outrageous and he should be paying her more than that, but she said she has asked him and his response is "no, that's good enough". He makes decent money in the states, enough that he can afford to pay her double that. my question is, where would she start as far as legal action since she is here in MX and he is in the US. Which rules apply (MX or US)?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please don‘t get her hopes up, as he is obviously not in Mexican jurisdiction. Collecting more could be very difficult, even if there was a judgement for support in Mexico.


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

I already told her I wasn't sure what she could do, especially since they don't already have an agreement in place, beyond their verbal agreement that he would pay this amount, etc. I just wanted to ask you guys if there was anything she could do. I know a US citizen can't come after someone in the Mexico, but can a Mexican citizen go after someone in the US?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> since they don't already have an agreement in place, beyond their verbal agreement


My guess is that not having a written agreement is the big problem. Anyway, she might contact a womens group that goes after child support bums, one in the area where her ex lives.


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

It's not that he is a bum. He still pays her, just too little. They seem to have a decent relationship. I will get in touch with the child support office where he lives and she what actions she can take.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you cause him trouble or concern, you may damage the good relationship that they now enjoy.
My rather blunt suggestion is that you step back and remove yourself from the situation. Please let them work it out without outside interference.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I know a man who just was ask to give 300 pesos a month to his ex...so that seems to be what woman get in some areas..It is pretty outrageous but if that is what the courts are requiring , I do not see how the fact that the man lives outside of Mexico may change that.
I would think it is up to the ex wife to convince the father of the kids she needs more.


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you cause him trouble or concern, you may damage the good relationship that they now enjoy.
> My rather blunt suggestion is that you step back and remove yourself from the situation. Please let them work it out without outside interference.


The only reason I am stepping in is because she asked me to. I'm not going to make any moves for her, I was just hoping to get her some more information and a direction for her to move in. Trust me, I'm not one to meddle, but she is at a loss of what to do at this point. I was just hoping to get some info from you guys if you had any, no judgement needed.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Why not have her ask at an American embassy or counsulate ........


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Child Support actions are initiated where the child lives. They are in Mexico, then Mexico rules apply. Simple as that.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If the children‘s births are registered at the US Consulate or Embassy, they can establish their US citizenship and obtain US passports. Then, if the mother can qualify to cross the border, she might have a chance of starting some action. Short of that; I have no suggestions.

I am aware of a reverse situation; of a US girl married to a Mexican in the USA. She has four children, but he was illegal and finally returned to Mexico, abandoning them without divorce. We know he has remarried and has a new family in Mexico, but........That is just the way it is; much too often. Perpetual poverty results.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Many of the men that used to work at our winery had two families, one in Mexico and one in the US.. We used to have to deduct childcare from their pay chck so it seems that the RV solution would be the right one, forget doing anything from Mexico..


----------

